# Płatnik i gentoo.

## syriusz21

Witam, postanowiłem zainstalować "Płatnik'a" na gentoo. Gdzieś mi poradzono ze wystarczy wine i qemu. Wine przekompilowało sie bez problemu. Ale problem jest przy Qemu. Kiedy go kompiluje wyskakuje błąd:

```
emerge  qemu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r1  USE="alsa sdl -gnutls -kqemu" 2,739 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/qemu-0.9.1  0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 2,739 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching pid 32711

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r1 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/qemu-0.9.1.tar.gz'

--13:53:24--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/qemu-0.9.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage_distfiles/qemu-0.9.1.tar.gz'

Translacja distfiles.gentoo.org... 64.50.238.52, 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.238.52|:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 200 OK

Długość: 2,804,104 (2.7M) [application/x-gzip]

100%[=============================================================================>] 2,804,104     72.26K/s    ETA 00:00

13:54:06 (68.81 KB/s) - `/usr/portage_distfiles/qemu-0.9.1.tar.gz' saved [2804104/2804104]

 * qemu-0.9.1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking qemu-0.9.1.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * qemu requires gcc-3 in order to build and work correctly

 * please compile it switching to gcc-3.

 * We are aware that qemu can guess a gcc-3 but this feature

 * could be harmful.

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r1.ebuild, line   40:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      die "gcc 4 cannot build qemu"

 *  The die message:

 *   gcc 4 cannot build qemu

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r1/temp/die.env'.

 *

 * Messages for package app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r1:

 * qemu requires gcc-3 in order to build and work correctly

 * please compile it switching to gcc-3.

 * We are aware that qemu can guess a gcc-3 but this feature

 * could be harmful.

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r1.ebuild, line   40:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      die "gcc 4 cannot build qemu"

 *  The die message:

 *   gcc 4 cannot build qemu

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r1/temp/die.env'.

 *
```

Zaniepokoiła mnie linjka w której jest 

```
"gcc 4 cannot build qemu"
```

 moje gcc-4.1.1-r3 nie kompilowałem jeszcze gcc-4.2.3 Moze mi ktoś poradzić jak zrobic zeby ten "Płatnik" zadziałał.

Edited by Poe

ort  

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

GCC w wersji >=4.0 nie kompiluje Qemu, developerzy Qemu sobie kpią  :Wink: 

masz trzy opcje, albo zainstalujesz kompilator wersji 3.x, albo uzyjesz binarki qemu albo zainstalujesz VirtualBoksa (pod którym na WinXP śmiga pięknie)  :Smile: 

----------

## syriusz21

Znalazlem cos tutaj zaraz spróbuje zrobic tak jak tam jest napisane. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO:_Qemu_with_gcc_4 A potem sie podziele info co mi wyszło.

----------

## nieprosty

 *syriusz21 wrote:*   

> Znalazlem cos tutaj zaraz spróbuje zrobic tak jak tam jest napisane. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO:_Qemu_with_gcc_4 A potem sie podziele info co mi wyszło.

 

To powinno Ci zadzialac bez problemu.

Pamietaj tylko ze jezeli zamierzasz korzystac z kqemu to ono musi byc na sam koniec przekompilowane ta wersja gcc, przy pomocy ktorej kompilowales jadro.

Pozdrawiam

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## wodzik

najpierw sprawdz, czy pod wien zadziala. jesli nie dopiero baw sie  z wirtualna maszyna. bo w jesli zainstalujesz windowsa w qemu to rownie dobrze mozesz zainstalowac go na osobnej partcji. przynajmniej bedzie ci chodzil lepiej. no chyba, ze w wine nie zadziala, i nie chcesz na osobnej partycji instalowac. ale wtedy polecal bym raczej virtualbox bo wydaje mi sie ze jest w nim mozliwosc "oderwania" okienka z programem i manipulowania nim jak normalnym okienkiem systemowym

----------

## syriusz21

wodzik - instalowałem z wine, ale jakies błędy sie pokazywały ale klikałem ok i poszło dalej. ale kiedys sie zainstalowało to sie nie odpala za bardzo.

----------

## wodzik

odpal z konsoli pokaz co sie pokazuje. mozliwe ze to brak jakiegos dlla.

----------

## syriusz21

Odpalam normalnie i sie pojawia komunikat:

```
Error Create object. Please verify that the Microsoft Data Access Components 2.1 (or late) have been properly instaled.
```

 pewnie cos przy instalacji spieprzyłem i tak sie dzieje.

----------

## wodzik

http://www.janosik.net/wine.html

chyba stare to strasznie, bo chca wine z roku 2003, ale 

```
rypt pobierze następujące pliki:

    * Program WordViewer97 (ma potrzebną nam bibliotekę riched20.dll)

    * Komponenty dcom98

    * Instalator Internet Explorer 6SP1

    * Instalator MDAC w wersji 2.8

    * Instalator Jet Database Engine

    * No i na końcu instalator Płatnika 6.2 
```

wiec moze by warto po koleji zainstalowac to co tam pisze

----------

## syriusz21

Tak wiem juz tu byłem, własnie próbuje robic tak jak tam jest napisane.

----------

## jodri

Probowalem odpalic platnika za pomoca wine. Niestety ciagle sie sypal. Mam wiec to rozwiazane za pomoca Virtualboxa + Windows XP.

Chodzi znosnie i nie ma potrzeby sie przelaczac miedzy systemami  :Smile: 

----------

## syriusz21

Ja własnie tez postanowiłem własnie wypróbować Virtualboxa i zobaczyc jak to bedzie działać. PS. jodri mozesz napisac jak to zrobiłes?

----------

## matiit

Ja nie rozumiem... co tu do robienia? Instalujesz na Vboksie XP/Viste/co tam chcesz i na tym płatnika...

----------

## syriusz21

Oki robie tak:

```
emerge -va virtualbox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

dev-libs/xerces-c:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/xerces-c-2.7.0-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/xalan-c-1.10.0', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/xerces-c-2.8.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'app-emulation/virtualbox-1.5.6', 'merge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.
```

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

 *syriusz21 wrote:*   

> Oki robie tak:
> 
> ```
> emerge -va virtualbox
> 
> ...

 

ten sam błąd miałem wczoraj, chore to jest. Możesz albo ręcznie wyeditować ebuilda xalan-c żeby chciał każdą dowolną  wersję xerces-c albo zainstalować binarkę (virtualbox-bin)

----------

## jodri

Korzystalem z tego http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO:_VirtualBox. Mam wersje dla  architektury amd64. Praca w Windowsie spod Virtualbox-a jest calkiem znosna. Wystarczajaca do obslugi Platnika  :Smile:  .

----------

